# fleetwing bicycle infromation



## fleetwing47 (Jun 19, 2008)

hi im new here but i just got a 1940`s balloon tire bicycle it has a horn and truss rods on it and a rack on it but on the headbadge it says fleetwing but to me it looks just like a 1948 roadmaster. it`s a mens bike


----------



## fleetwing47 (Jun 19, 2008)

here is the bike


----------



## fleetwing47 (Jun 19, 2008)

can you guys help me to try to figure out what kind of bike it is thanks


----------



## rjs5700 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Fleetwing*

I'm not sure who sold the Fleetwing but it IS a Cleveland Welding bike. Roadmasters were also made by the same company hence the similarity. They also made bikes for Montgomery Ward (Hawthorne) and other department and catalog stores. Most bike manufacturers of the era made and sold bikes under many different names.


----------

